# How to delete a post or thread?



## 1site2c

I would like to delete some of my posts and threads, but I don't know how. Could someone please help me.


----------



## elroy

To delete a post:

Hit "Edit" (bottom right-hand corner of the post).
At the top of the next page, you will see a "Delete this message" menu, with "Do Not Delete Message" as the default option.  Select "Delete Message."
You may provide a reason for deletion under "Reason for Deletion," if you wish to do so.
Hit "Delete this Message." 

You may not delete a whole thread.  If you would like one of your threads deleted, contact a moderator.  Compliance is not guaranteed.


----------



## 1site2c

I clicked on edit, but there was no "delete your message" on the next page. It only has "save", "go advanced", and "cancel." Maybe it is because I am only a junior member.


----------



## cuchuflete

We generally do not delete threads just because the starter has received a satisfactory answer.  The reason we request specific thread titles is that these are linked to dictionary searches.
Your questions, and the many answers, may be helpful to many other people.  Please do not delete things of potential benefit to other members.

As Elroy said, if you have a specific need, just contact any moderator.  Names are listed at the bottom of the main forum index page, under "View Forum Leaders".


----------



## panjandrum

We do from time to time get requests from forer@s wishing to delete threads.  Sometimes it's the sudden realisation that something they are going to claim to be all their own work, for example their CV - or a section of their thesis - or their homework essay - or their claim to competence in English - is now open to all on the Internet, and like all public forums, may be found by a diligent teacher or admissions office


----------



## elroy

1site2c said:


> I clicked on edit, but there was no "delete your message" on the next page. It only has "save", "go advanced", and "cancel." Maybe it is because I am only a junior member.


 No, it has nothing to do with your member status.  Hit "Go Advanced" to go to the next page, and you'll see the menu I was talking about.

(For some reason, when I did an experiment before answering you just to make sure, I didn't need to hit "Go Advanced.")


----------



## Rayines

elroy said:


> (For some reason, when I did an experiment before answering you just to make sure, I didn't need to hit "Go Advanced.")


Because you had the option "delete", but it seems *1site2c *didn't .


----------



## elroy

Rayines said:


> Because you had the option "delete", but it seems *1site2c *didn't .


 I'm not sure I follow, Inés.  Everyone has the option to delete a post; usually, you have to hit "Go Advanced" (after hitting "Edit") to be able to do that.  Last night, though, I didn't have to hit "Go Advanced."  I hit "Edit" and was automatically taken to the advanced edit page.

Do you have an explanation?


----------



## Nunty

panjandrum said:


> We do from time to time get requests from forer@s wishing to delete threads.  Sometimes it's the sudden realisation that something they are going to claim to be all their own work, for example their CV - or a section of their thesis - or their homework essay - or their claim to competence in English - is now open to all on the Internet, and like all public forums, may be found by a diligent teacher or admissions office



I don't doubt it. But sometimes it's from a forer@ who suddently realises that her claim to mental competence is openly challenged on the Internet by an unspeakably dumb post.

This is just a wild supposition on my part, of course.


----------



## Rayines

elroy said:


> Do you have an explanation?


What have you been doing last night?


----------



## piripi

Hi, 1site2c and welcome to the forum!  I agree with cuchuflete and will add my own heartfelt plea: Pleeeaaasse don’t delete your posts. There are thousands of foreros out there (like me) who don’t necessarily post their own questions, but they read the threads started by others in order to learn. (With over 100,000 threads in the Spanish-English forums, there’s a good chance that any question I have will already have been asked and answered.) 

Over the weekend, I was reading the thread you started about double negatives. After receiving your answer, you deleted the original question, so now when others read the thread, they can only see the answers and not the original question (very frustrating!). 

This is a forum where we all learn from each other. If you want to pose a question and receive a private answer that won’t be shared with other foreros, that can be accomplished through the use of PM rather than posting in the forum and then deleting your post. Thanks!


----------



## Merle

In the lower right hand corner of my post which I wish to delete there is only "quote" and "reply". I don't see where the "Go advanced" option is. Help please and thanks in advance.


----------



## TheCrociato91

The posts about the "Go advanced" feature date from 2006, which leads me to believe that this feature has since been removed. I, for one, can't find it, nor have I ever been aware of its existence.


----------



## Merle

Thank you Crociato91. So unless new information is shared, I assume we can't delete one of our past posts.


----------



## elroy

You cannot delete a post that is more than 24 hours old.  If you would like such a post deleted, report it and give your reasons, and the moderators will consider your request.


----------



## Rabiul Tanmoy

I tried the same process as elroy told here. I just practically tried in one of my threads which was not more than 24 hours. And the process that he told was absolutely correct.


----------

